# Music in the shop



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

What do you listen to in your shop. I listen to Christian music, right now it's Robin Mark, here is a sample






I know he is watching over me, I still have all my fingers.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Pop Rock and Country.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I listen to a radio Station out of Houston Alaska. it's 94.7 on the dial. and they play alot of progressive and alternative music. bands like Foster the People, Fleet Foxes, Red hot chili peppers, Gotye. stuff like that. I like it, it keeps me in the groove for when I am working.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Rush Radio… free streaming content and no commercials
http://www.rushradio.org/content.php?pageid=12


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

The "how" should be a component of this topic, should it not? I do not want my big stereo in the dusty environment. And I do not want a computer out there, for the same dusty reason. I have an old radio, but if I am out there more than 2 hours a day (as happens this time of year) I get sick of the same songs over and over.

I have a transmitter thingy on this computer, and speakers in the shop receive the signal, thru the house wiring I guess. So I can listen to all the music I have on my hard drive, or just punch up Pandora. The sound quality is fine, until I turn on my Dremel or run my router table (same house circuit as the speakers). Can't hear squat over the router anyway- and I don't use a Dremel much.

As to the "what"- well, I'm pretty eclectic, sometimes Hank 1, sometimes Hank 3. They say talent skips a generation; I concur. Some days I like Bob Wills, or Willie, Waylon, Asleep at The Wheel. Have you heard that last stuff Johnny Cash recorded? Awesome, powerful, moving. Guy Clark is great in the shop (Workbench Songs, Boats To Build? That belongs in every wood shop). A little Lyle Lovett. Or maybe some old Little Feat. Lately I've been on a Chicago Blues kick, blame my kid for making me watch the Blues Brothers with him. Alvin Bishop. John Lee Hooker. He is cool- he defines cool. And of course, like the graffiti said- Clapton is God. But then, Ricky Skaggs and Doc Watson show up out there every once in a while. And Wayne Hancock is fun, along with Drive By Truckers, the Tractors, and BR549.

Its fun with the computer, I can toss 10 or 15 albums into a play list, and hit the shuffle button.

Not that I like music much…... LOL!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I listen to anything but country, though some country is cool with me, just in small doses and only select artists.
Rap, rock, pop, dance, alternative, whatever.

I like a lot of video game soundtracks.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Rush radio- I'll check that out. For a minute there I thought you were suggesting Limbough had a network….


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

Mostly metal. I've been on an early Lacuna Coil kick lately. For the "how": iPhone plugged into an old set of Logitech powered speakers with subwoofer. The Logitechs are rather anemic, and I'll replace them as soon as I can find an old hifi for cheap or free.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

My latest kick is The Travelling Wilburys and a bit of Bob Dylan. Typically my shop lives in the late 60's/early 70's.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Classical,sometimes country,and 60's surf rock
tom


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I get terrible radio reception in my shop, so I usually listen to Pandora or I Heart Radio streamed to my phone. Usually classic rock or sports radio


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

pop rock and country, when i get the reception. mostly baseball when in season


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

Mostly whatever my radio picks up. As long as I don't want to ram my head into a wall.


----------



## rotorwash (Jan 22, 2011)

talk radio and 80's .


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I have an eclectic mix. I have an old, expendable boombox with some halfway decent speakers. I try to shield it from flying dust but one can only do so much. I burn CDs of my music so that I don't expose the original disks or the MP3 collection to the hazzards of the shop environment. Classic rocks from the 60s, 70s, and 90s alternative. It has taken me a bit to accept the fact that 90 music is now classic rock. Johnny Cash appeals to me and I will mix that with some folk, new age, and classical. On nights off from work, a 3am jam session with a hand plane in my hand has become as close to heaven as I can get to.

David


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

all classical…all the time ;-)


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

To keep my hearing, I always use ear muffs and that rules out a stereo, computer, radio, etc. What does work is a little MP3 player with ear buds. They fit under the muffs and the player I bought also includes an FM radio. It's tiny and fits in my shirt pocket. Only one big problem… It's distracting and when I run any equipment that might have any danger, I turn it off. The only accidents I've ever had were when I was distracted and not paying attention to what I was doing or when I was in a hurry. Not just injury type accidents, but accidents where I measured twice and cut wrong once… Or where I cut the wrong part or where I made two left side parts instead of one right & one left…

The distraction I like best is to put audio books on my MP3 player and listen to novels… Right now I'm on book 5 of the "Ice & Fire" series by George R. R. Martin. I got hooked last Spring when HBO had a series made from the first book in the series, "Game of Thrones". This year's series is based on "A Clash Of Kings", the second book. 10 episodes will start April 1st!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

PBS


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have my retired Sony receiver out in the shop. I blow it out with air every once in a while. It's been fine for years. I listen to mostly rock when I'm using power tools and classical when I'm carving. I also take my ipod out there and plug it into the stereo once in a while.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

I,m wid charlie 70s an 80s rock…an then some classical.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

There is a station in Quincey, Fl that plays mostly classic country. The good kind of country. I have an old boombox sitting high on a shelf that does a pretty good job. Only problem is that the station is weak way up here in Bainbridge GA so if fades sometimes in my house. Don't care much for the quote new country. Guess I'm gettin old.


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

newgrass….......it's the new bluegrass…..


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

PBS. In fact I usually clean my shop on SAt night(as much as it ever gets cleaned) so I can listen to "A Prairie Home Companion" That has become a significant ritual.

I have a small MP3 player that I use with earbuds when the machines are running and it has Southern Gospel, Beethoven and Mendolhson Symphonies, Mozart and Haydn String quartets, Willie Nelson, Bob Wills Waylon Jennings, Patsy CLine and Crystal Gayle (Anative of Wabash), and a little of Guess Who, Doors, The Beatles and the Rolling Stones. A fairly eclectic mix.


----------



## hydrohillbilly (Jan 28, 2012)

I listen to the local country station 95 country out of Natchez Mississippi


----------



## GCotton78 (Dec 28, 2011)

I mostly listen to NPR, when they aren't talking about something excruciatingly uninteresting, which isn't that often. Otherwise, it's probably the local classic rock station KSHE 95, or whatever I can actually get in on my little radio.

@HamS, my ritual is Saturday mornings, doing something quiet so I can listen to CarTalk. I'm usually listening to A Prairie Home Companion during dinner prep. I get mad at myself when I miss either of those.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Gabe, you can always catch Car Talk online. Wouldn't be surprised to find PHC out there also.

HamS- you got the eclectic prize, for sure.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Woodie Guthrie of course.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I either listen to myself mumble and curse, or … my iPod w/powered computer speakers, playing classic rock, Grateful Dead, some classical, and some weird stuff like Deep Forest.

Oh, yeah. Somehow, a couple recordings I made for our grand-babies-me reading children's books-are on there, too. I usually skip over those, when they come up ;-)


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Actually, I'm with Neil and HamS here. An Ipod playing through a Pioneer reciever and Sansui speakers that are souvenirs from SE Asia (do they even make equipment that lasts 40 years anymore?). Everything from Billie Holiday to the Beastie Boys. Throw in a huge swath of 60's and 70's rock. Sprinkle heavily with jam bands, Cajun/zydeco, delta blues, do-***************, Celtic, symphony, folk … well you get the picture. My taste in music is like my taste in women - indiscriminate.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

I listen to a little bit of everything really. Classic rock, country, bluegrass, classical on occasion even. When I really want to get down to it and motivate, it's punk rock and metal all the way. Heavy, fast and angry seems to put me in a good work mode and I get a LOT more done.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Ben: doesn't metal make you want to forget about the tools, and just CHEW the wood into shape, though ?

LOL !


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

Neil, it"s been helping me learn to carve without tools….


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Grateful Dead, southern rock (Allman, Lynyrd, Credence, Janice, Stevie Ray), classic rock (Band, Who, Zeppelin, Floyd, Mountain), classical and more Grateful Dead (and their assorted spin-offs). Did I mention Grateful Dead?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Tigers baseball if it is on or public radio otherwise.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

i just finished up with Metallica's "And Justice for All" cover to cover still a great album. As i was shutting down Frank Sinatra chimed in to help me sweep up. Kinda fitting .. "The Last Dance".


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice to see the contrast in music. I find that Christian music speakes to me while I am building projects. Actually it speaks to me all the time.


----------



## KCoombs (Feb 25, 2012)

On a Milwaukee radio with my MP3 player tucked in to it: U2, Radiohead, REM, Coldplay and the like.


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

American song book, Frank, Lady Ella,Tony, Louie, 40s Big band ,Jazz and Blues.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a radio in the shop tuned to a country station and the same station on my worktunes.


----------



## PatPollin (Feb 26, 2012)

I set up Pandora and blast funk/soul, reggae and dub
I love how it plays new artists tuned to my selected style or bands.

Sometimes I crank up an episode my favorite news programs like Alternative Radio.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

http://wnku.org/


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

I have I-Heart radio on my Android phone, which is plugged into an adapter that turns into a set of RCA plugs, which I plug into a shelf radio I have that actually gets pretty loud.

In the morning, I listen to "The Morning Buzz" on WHEB (local station and an awesome morning show), then I switch to metal. Been a lot of "Lamb of God", "As I Lay Dying" and some old school Pantera lately , but I listen to a pretty big variety of music, though metal is my favorite.

I do occasionally listen to some classic rock and some newer rock, but mostly metal.

Little tip: get yourself a tupperware container your phone, Ipod or MP3 player will fit in, drill a hole in the side the cord will fit through and you don't need to worry about it getting ruined by dust and stuff. Works great.
I keep my radio in a really fine mesh bag I got at the dollar store. About once a month, I pull it off the radio and wash it out. Radio stays super clean and the bag doesn't interfere with anything. Much better than my radio getting ruined by dust and dirt!

And I-Heart radio is AWESOME! If you have a smartphone and you don't have it, GET IT NOW!!!
You just type in whatever you want to hear and it plays, couldn't be better!


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Katy Perry!! Then more Katy Perry. Ohhhhhh, Katy Perry.

Sometimes I'll toss it up and play some more Katy Perry


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Classic rock on an AM/FM, turntable, 8-track player from the '70s with 4 speakers. Still works, still kicks!


----------



## oxyoke (Dec 15, 2011)

christian music


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

I listen to old time radio podcasts mostly. Very entertaining. I also listen to sports talk radio. I have an Ipod player that makes the noise. No dust to worry about, so no big deal for that set up.

When I want music, classic rock and 80s tunes compliments of Pandora internet radio.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I am having a ball in my shop listening to old time radio mysteries, comedy, drama, sci-fi, etc. Today I listened to a 1954 British drama program called "Dam Busters" which was about Barnes Wallace and the bomb he made to blow up the Rhur dams in WW-2. Yesterday it was Edgar Bergan and Charlie McCarthy with Charlie and W.C. Fields trading jibes. Great stuff!

You can download all of this FREE at: http://www.archive.org/browse.php?field=subject&mediatype=audio&collection=oldtimeradio

You really should look around the Internet Archive at all of the FREE audio recordings, records, programs, video, movies, etc.

I put this on a little MP3 player (COBY 8 mb MP3 player - $29) with ear buds. Sound is great and it plays forever on a charge. To keep the ear bud wire from catching on machines I run the wire up under my shirt and out my collar.

Planeman


----------



## Zboom (Dec 15, 2011)

Classic rock and metal!


----------



## rlrobinhood (Feb 26, 2011)

I stumbled across something totally awesome the other day. I have an Iphone with an unlimited data package. My wife always listens to "Pandora" through the TV during the day. You can download a Pandora app on your iPhone and I highly reccomend it.

For those of you who don't know what Pandora is, its a computerized radio station. You put in whatever you like to listen to (christian, rock, country, classical, whatever) and it plays music only to that. It great. Country one day, rock the next, what ever. Also, you can put in artists and it will play music from that artist or other like them.

See ya.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

CBC
And whatever is on my iPad.
I got this for Christmas. It works really well. It turns whatever you put it on into a speaker.

Mike


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Who could hear anything over my tools, & the heater blowing on me? When I do get to actually hear something besides that its usually just the local radio station 95.5 WPLJ. My wife says she can faintly hear the radio in the house but she can hear me swearing loud & clear. ;-)


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Whatever I listen to, the wife and kids always tell me to "TURN IT DOWN"......................


----------



## Jero (Mar 23, 2010)

Beatles, derek & the dominos, beck, reverend horton heat, pettey, zeppelin, stones, bowie, raconteurs, fugees, leonard cohen, the dead, jay-z, split lip rayfield, queen, cash, loretta lynn, ray charles, chuck berry, nirvana, prince, elton john, pearl jam, alice in chains, counting crows, dylan….you know, all the good stuff…


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

MY favorites are "She's My Hi-Fi Baby-33 45 78" by Boots Randolph and the Carroll County Car Strippers, The Shades of night were fallin fast but I got a good look anyway" by The Jailhouse Rockabillies, and that old standard "It Must be Artheritis 'Cause I get Stiff in Ever Joint in Town".

Steve


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I listen to classical, jazz or oldies. Funny thing is when I'm focused on a project, I don't hear the music.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, Neil I had forgot all about Deep Forest. Now I am digging through my old CDs to find it. I remember I really liked it at the time.


----------



## vman154 (Oct 2, 2011)

i like country and bluegrass my wife got me hook on bluegrass she play and sing she is grate she can sing reef of flower and raze the roof


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm a country 90% of the time the rest is rock, alternative news or sports. weather it be from the old trusty radio, I heart radio, Pandora, tune in radio, i tunes or CD, cassettes.


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

Classical on a portable CD player that I have to borrow from the house. I could use something a bit more permanant, or maybe an iPod.


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

I listen to Rock ,From the 60's to the music they have now,Nickleback is one of my current favorites.I was a teenager in the 60's.Woodstock was about 55 miles from my hometown,yes I was there.


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

I play my iPod through a pair of computer speakers, all in plastic bags to keep the dust off them. I usually listen to jazz, but I'll sometimes choose contemporary Christian, classical, classic rock, country or bluegrass.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess I'm an oddball. I love all kinds of music, and I'm a musician, but I don't listen to music in the shop. I get too caught up in it and lose focus on what I'm doing.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I listen to all kinds of music. Lately, I've been enjoying Tedeschi / Trucks and Susan Tedeschi and Allman Brothers Band. It seems to go well with working in the shop.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

Usually listen to Classic rock, such as Tom Petty, Bob Dylan, Supertramp, Creedance etc. When I don't feel like music I listen to CBC.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

For how, I use this:









The what… usually listen to classic rock, jazz, easy listening, or classical, depending on the mood I'm in. Typically I have it playing the whole time, but I typically get into a groove, and I quit hearing it about 10-15 minutes in anyway… I will either use Groove Shark (website, www.grooveshark.com) or stream from my fileserver


----------



## klw (Dec 9, 2011)

The Roadhouse on Sirius Radio.

I can access my home wireless on my I-Pod in the shop and have a set of computer speakers - works great.


----------

